# Finding the new presets in Alchemy...



## Paul Owen (Feb 15, 2018)

The header says it all really...having downloaded the 10.4 update is there a way of singling out the new presets (New Visions)? 

Any guidance (as always) is appreciated.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey Paul - see the library tab or drop down menu in Alchemy.
A


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 15, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Hey Paul - see the library tab or drop down menu in Alchemy.
> A



Thank you! Slightly embarrassed that it was that simple though. :S


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 15, 2018)

Paul Owen said:


> Thank you! Slightly embarrassed that it was that simple though. :S


Lol - always the way. We've all been there.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2018)

I have mentioned elsewhere but there is some really good sound design in the new Visions sound set. I would like to know who the programmer is if anyone does please let us know. 

@Alex Fraser What is the Edges and Angels btw ?

Tx


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 16, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I have mentioned elsewhere but there is some really good sound design in the new Visions sound set. I would like to know who the programmer is if anyone does please let us know.
> 
> @Alex Fraser What is the Edges and Angels btw ?
> 
> Tx


No idea! It appeared with 10.4 along with "Gozadera Latina"
Edit: Or it might be part of the GarageBand installation?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2018)

Edit, Downloading both now from Sound Library Manager, hope there good!




Alex Fraser said:


> No idea! It appeared with 10.4 along with "Gozadera Latina"
> Edit: Or it might be part of the GarageBand installation?


----------

